

New website for sharing and finding content - poe__

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;magnumopiate.org&#x2F;discover&#x2F;<p>I&#x27;m the creator of it and I would love to get feedback :)
======
chisto
Is so simple that I don't know what to do with it. Tool tips on the icons
would be great, for example the skull head what means?

~~~
poe__
Sounds reasonable. The skull/heart are like upvotes / downvotes. If a post
gets downvoted enough then it disappears.

